# my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?!



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

As you know i finally got my ratties housed together. but at night, daisy makes this weird screaming like noise.
what could this be? what does it mean?
please help,
skitza


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

It can mean various things (although i am NO expert)

Mine make a high pitched weird screaming like nose at night if they are in heat or they are fighting..mostly fighting..

They should be ok , keep a eye on them..
Jess x


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

ok, thanks, i can hear russling in the backround. lol. thanks.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

The only time I have ever known my rats to scream at night is when they are battling/fighting (although it's usually more of a dominance thing than actual fighting).

I assume they are now getting on alright?


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

Sounds lim,e its having the nightmares for sure.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

Yep sounds like pinning or someone is in heat...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

Mine have never exactly screamed before. They Eep really loud, but never scream when they are fighting. Weird.


----------



## tialloydragon (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

typically my rats shreik when they are fighting or when my Alpha pinns down one of the subordinates (they're all a bunch of drama queens.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

One of my rats did this for a while when I got Jack and Puck. I'm pretty sure it was Bacardi. He's just stand there and squeal at them.

Crazy loon.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*



Forensic said:


> One of my rats did this for a while when I got Jack and Puck. I'm pretty sure it was Bacardi. He's just stand there and squeal at them.
> 
> Crazy loon.


 This made me laugh really hard and I don't know why... 
When I was a kid my mum had guests over and my dog was growling at her friends boyfriend and I came into the living room and said "You're a bad man" and walked away and bragged the Rotti with me. 

The guy did end up being a pretty nasty guy. 
Maybe Bacardi was just being like that lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*

Well, he was somewhat right about Jack... he's not Jack Attack for nothing, after all.  But he's long since stopped, they're used to the smell of each other now!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: my rat keeps making this wierd screaming noise!!!?!?!?!?*



Forensic said:


> Well, he was somewhat right about Jack... he's not Jack Attack for nothing, after all.  But he's long since stopped, they're used to the smell of each other now!


 aw thats sort of sad, but at least they're getting along now


----------

